# controller questions need help please



## gsmith191145 (May 1, 2011)

I have intermittent non repeatable bursts of amperage while driving. 

I will accelerate normal and sometimes my amperage will jump to 400 amps at full throttle and it goes up and down when I let off the throttle.

The problem does not happen all the time. 

Normally, I will drive and never see over 250 amps at my highest. 

1231C-8601 (4 years old)

EV-200 contactor (07/11)

PB-6 throttle pot (07/11)


----------



## mohamed_sheckooo (Sep 18, 2009)

if the motor car is regen it may by field current is turned off by bad cabling 



OR 
the throttle has some thing wrong


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Did it do this with the old POT? If not try putting the old POT back on.

Yes, I agree, check for loose cables or bad terminals.

Isolate the controller body from the chassis electrically. Mount to a rubber or wood base. Test drive the car.

Something is not happy there.......


----------



## gsmith191145 (May 1, 2011)

No regen, and I had the same problem before I changed throttle pots.

I will have to check the terminals for tightness though and make sure they are wired correctly.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

Adding a larger capactor bank can help the regen work more efficiently, and possibly smooth things out a little bit... but I doubt it will correct what you're seeing. 

More than likely, I would say it's a bad connection as well.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

PZigouras said:


> Adding a larger capactor bank can help the regen work more efficiently, and possibly smooth things out a little bit... but I doubt it will correct what you're seeing.
> 
> More than likely, I would say it's a bad connection as well.


Dude, its an old school Curtis 1231 controller. It won't attempt regen even if you beat it with a stick. They work pretty good but the peak power is limited and they are analog, so there is nothing to program.

As to your problems, it seems like a wiring issue. 0-250 ohms is zero throttle, 250-4500 ohms is the range from 0 to 100% throttle, 4500-5500 rpm is full throttle, and anything in excess of 5500 ohms is back to zero throttle. Any flakiness in the wiring between the pot and the controller inputs (like a failing crimp) can cause annoying throttle jerks. A worn pot does this too, but you already replaced that. 

I don't know what kind of internal failings could cause the symptoms. My experience with them is that they work fine until they blow their guts out. Since they are pretty dumb, making sure all the wiring is good is up to the user, they don't provide any warnings. 

The motor wiring could also be an issue. I would check the brushes and make sure you they are not stuck in the holders or worn out. They cause intermittent issues and expensive motor damage if not attended to in an timely manner.


----------



## gsmith191145 (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for your replies. I will check my connections and thank you for the tip on the brushes I will look to see what they are up to.


----------

